# Government blunders.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK I have had enough of the Windrush Generation and how badly they have been treated. They will get their 'due' compensation.

But I lost 16 years of my signing on unemployed just to get my 'stamp' credited. And between the Unemployment Office and NI they lost them.
Lots of arguments and finding bits of documents from long ago and they compromised with allocating me 8 years of credits.
So for the last 11 years I have had to suffer a loss of pension due to the incompetent civil servants.

No big Hoo Haa for me. Tough luck I'm told.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry you were on the receiving end of their incompetence Ray. Would burn my butt!

On the subject of government incompetence, I actually can't bear to think about the levels of incompetence that exist in SA. What does burn my butt is why do the populace put up with this government out of sentimental reasons when they treat them with as much disdain as the previous regime? How low can it go? Just a couple of weeks ago a 6 year old little girl died after falling down a pit latrine at her rural school. That's unforgivable and heart-breaking. 25 years on and this can still happen?? The minister of basic education said it would take till 2025 to bring primary schools up to basic standards. Yea,,, and some!!!!

And the famous 'better life for all' is still no more than a pipe dream for far too many and a reality only for those who can line their pockets, steal, cheat, lie and the few who really are genuinely succeeding on their own merits. Most of the good that's going on in this country is done by honest, simple, unselfish, caring folk.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But this is irreproachable England and the Government of Her Majesty. In fact I heard the PM say other countries look 'up' to the UK as an example.
Ha. Then there's the FSA.?

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Oddly I think every lapse is one too many. If they were regarded that way I believe there'd be fewer people effected by incompetence.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure if this qualifies, but the NHS is wasting a lot of money on their infernal referral system.

Just the latest cock up.

My GP referred me to a consultant for some internal problem which require both a colonoscopy and gastroscopy, I had an appointment at one of the outlying hospitals to have it done, they then cancelled it as I'm on a CPAP machine, so I (on the same day) get a letter telling me "I" had cancelled an appointment and new appointment letter to ring referrals to set it up, no info on the cancellation letter of course, so I ring to find out which appointment had been cancelled and where and what for, and remonstrated with them about why there was no info on them, bearing I'm almost 68 and have had a few procedures booked, turns out the first hospital had done it, but not informed referrals why, so it looked like I'd done it, four days before I was to go in again it got cancelled, guess what, the same rigmarole again, three times this has happened to me for this one appointment, anyway I finally got in this Tuesday, and they are only doing the colonoscopy, bloody good job too as I wasn't going through the Moviprep ordeal again anytime soon, I was also assured a few weeks ago that it would all be while I was out, hence the need for me to have a the CPAP machine with me, and still needed even if I wasn't knocked out, I had a sedative, but was fully awake and chatting with the doc and nurses, a bit of discomfort that's all, it was the other one I was more concerned about anyway having had it before.

Such an awful waste of everyones time and money, paper, envelopes and postage too.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not sure if this qualifies, but the NHS is wasting a lot of money on their infernal referral system.
> 
> Just the latest cock up.
> 
> ...


My better half worked in medical records and patient admin for years, she retired early due to the stress imposed on her and her team. A major factor was the volume of cancellations driven by very senior management, the vast majority were to manipulate waiting list targets. Once its cancelled you fall off the list and the whole process starts again and the clock starts again at day 1.

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the troubles above.


Many of you will know that I had my driving licence revoked due to a seizure. There were problems over how long I should be banned with my doctor saying six months and DVLA saying one year. Letters were exchanged on a regular basis.
What really got me angry was the time each letter took to be processed. They would tell me, almost with pride, that the letter I sent, first class, five days ago had not been received. When I queried this they said "it is probably in the building but not in the right department". 
Once it was in the right department, I was told, it would take five working days to scan it into the system. It could not be dealt with until it was scanned into the system. Once scanned in it would be forwarded to the right team who would then deal with it in chronological order of receipt.


My doctor wrote a letter, that cost me nearly £30, to tell them about my (good) health. Right at the very end when they had run out of excuses they told me I had not filled in a form to allow them access to my medical records. I explained that they had a letter from my GP giving details of my health. "Not good enough" was their reply so we had to go all through the rigmarole of them taking a week to send me the form and another week for them to receive it and five working days to scan it in to the system. Then they had to write to the GP (he turned it round in 48 hours bless him) then all the time it took for it to get back to them and go through their system again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OH boy Pat, what a nightmare. You can see why people just give up and carry on driving. I think the wording 'Authority' has gone to their heads.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Very tempting Ray.


I made some progress when I, eventually, got to speak to a woman. I explained that Chris was awaiting heart surgery and would not be allowed to leave hospital without a driver to take him from ward door to home. Also that we live in a rural area with no public transport for me to visit him.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have a couple of ladies here in Rural Normandy who can't, won't or are afraid to drive. Both husbands are not in the best of health and we can see the impending dilemma approaching.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m one Ray

No longer confident 

If Albert can’t 

I’m done for

Keep thinking I’ll try again

Maybe

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But do you have a plan 'B' Sandra.?

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nope

No plan b 

My joints are rubbish 

The car is to big for me 

And even a little one?

Well i can’t be sure anymore 

It’s sad that I have lost confidence 

But I have 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Some driving schools do confidence building lessons Sandra.
Do you have a bus service nearby? Or trains? I love travelling by train. If you notice all the stars go by train. If I could get my head around the timetable business I might join them. Would love to travel on the Orient Express


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For the amount of times I go out I could just use a taxi Pat 

Prob cheaper that paying the upkeep on a car anyway 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yup, you are probably right, Sandra. One of my uncles gave up his car and used taxis instead. He reckons it saved him money. Mind you, he did live near public transport for longer journeys. But then I suppose that we could get a taxi to the local station.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I had an episode under anaesthetic following heart surgery 

A seizure, which meant I was aneastized for a futher 24 hrs 

Woke up and found I was on epinutim 

A drug for epilepsy 

Refused point blank to take it unless they could identify the need

They couldn’t 

And as the consultant said when they said she won’t take it 

Maybe a wise decision 

So I could drive 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My doctor said that he could medicate me but advised that I would be better, overall, without. If you take the medication you still serve the driving ban to make sure the dosage is right. If they then decide you do not need to be medicated and stop it then you have to wait six months to make sure the seizure does not return.
If, however, I had turned out to suffer from epilepsy then it is better, medically, to start the medication sooner rather than later.
Thankfully we made the right decision.


----------

